

Ask HN: Best places for intellectual discussion? - cryoshon

HN has a pretty high level of discussion most of the time in the comment threads, but unfortunately it&#x27;s IT-centric and not very well-trafficked. I&#x27;m looking for something similar to HN, but more general and with more contributors-- but not a place that just discusses any old daily news item. Places that are hideouts of industry-specific folks are okay, provided that there&#x27;s enough constructive &quot;off topic&quot; that is allowed, like here at HN.<p>Does anyone know of anywhere that fits the bill? Reddit used to be a barely-acceptable alternative that had intelligence hiding in the crannies once in a while, but now it&#x27;s completely overrun and commercialized. Voat suffers from the same problem, except it never really had a golden era before the shills and trolls and idiots were out in force.
======
wageslave420
Anywhere around consenting humans in the real world.

